# Advantage and Frontline Dosage by Weight



## YuccaFlatsRanch

We use Advantage for fleas for all of our dogs and cats. This is the best dosage chart I have ever seen.

http://www.lisaviolet.com/cathouse/advantage.html


Quick list for Advantage, for both cats and dogs:

Cats up to 9 pounds - 0.4ml
Cats 10+ pounds - 0.8ml
Dogs 11-20 pounds - 1.0ml
Dogs 21-55 pounds - 2.5ml
Dogs 55+ pounds - 4.0ml


To further break down the Advantage dosage by weight alone:

0.4ml = 0-10#
0.8ml = 11-20#
1.2ml = 21-30#
1.6ml = 31-40#
2.0ml = 41-50#
2.4ml = 51-60#
2.8ml = 61-70#
3.2ml = 71-80#


If you're using Frontline, use the following guidelines:

Cats 0.5ml
Dogs 11-22 pounds - 0.67ml
Dogs 23-44 pounds - 1.34ml
Dogs 45-88 pounds - 2.68ml
Dogs 89-132 pounds - 4.0ml


----------



## Minelson

Thanks!  Very helpful information


----------



## plowjockey

Good post!

I buy the "large dog" Frontline off ebay, that comes with a glass vial and syringe.

Treats the dogs and cats, for a great price.

Marty


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

I use the large dog Advantage and suck it up in a syringe. Does the same for cats and dogs. Have too many of each to do it any other way.


----------



## Rooster

I also use the large dog Advantage on both dogs and cats. Anyone on here tried Revolution? I am wondering if the same thing can be done with it. Haven't been able to find out enough info on it, and don't want to take a chance until I know more. Thanks.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch

Revolution information:

http://www.petshed.com/petcyclopedia/all-about-revolution-for-cats.html


----------



## ldc

Thanks Yucca F.R.! Best breakdown I've seen on splitting the vials! ldc


----------

